# Packing.org site



## slhk (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to check in on this website for CCW laws, etc. Recently I can't log on. Don't know if it's just my computer/server or did they disappear???

Anyone know if that website is still up and running?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No idea. I go to this site .... http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Someone said a while back that they'd stopped updating the site. So it may be gone. 

Yeah, I just tried to get there and it said it couldn't contact the server.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

It seems that Packing has packed. This is a new site trying to fill the gap.
The owner just joined over at TaurusArmed.net
Click here: http://www.usacarry.com/


----------



## USA Carry (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for spreading the word. I've been working pretty hard on the site. Pushed out a few updates over the weekend.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

USA Carry said:


> Thanks for spreading the word. I've been working pretty hard on the site. Pushed out a few updates over the weekend.


It's looking good. I joined last week :smt023


----------



## Koontzy (Oct 17, 2007)

I like usacarry now myself

I havent been able to even get to packing.org in like 5 months lol


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Koontzy said:


> I havent been able to even get to packing.org in like 5 months lol


Rumor on the net has it the owner has abandoned the site.

+1 for USA carry. :smt023 Excellent resource!


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

This is the first place i have seen a map that differentiates between non-res and res permits.

I like it. Thanks for the link


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

For those in California, www.calccw.com is a great site. It's aimed toward helping people throuhg CA's CW application process. There are quite a few LEOs there as well as instructors for CCW courses. They're all very helpful with questions and helping people to do it legally, properly, and safely.


----------

